
Show HN: Keyspot – A web based GUI and monitoring tool for Redis - bonobo886
https://www.keyspot.io
======
bonobo886
Hi everyone,

I challenged myself over the last few weeks to ship something by the end of
the year.

I've worked with Redis for a long time, and always wanted a faster way to
access the keys in my instance, and profile what my instance was doing without
having to spend time looking up commands in a CLI.

I built a quick tool to monitor things like memory usage, client connections,
and keys/values and then visualize them over time.

The app is up and running, and in beta. Feel free to add your email to the
waitlist and I'll get you up and running if you want to try it out.

Thanks!

